# Problem with TV Aerial



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys



Just bought a 2007 MH... and after the first weekend away, realise the aerial isn't up to much. It is a status job - like the one I had on my recent caravan, looking like this:










I had difficulty tuning channels and the ones I did, kept breaking up. It might have just been down to reception in the area - and I noticed that lost of other folks on the site were using different aerials, even though they had one similar to mine on the roof.

Can I easily swap mine out (it is fitted to the roof), or would someone recommend a better aerial to pick up digi channels?

Thanks in advance

Si


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Si,

I am currently in the process of having the status s530 directional fitted to my van, as this is the one that most mh owners have recommended.

Do you know the model of yours?

Have to say, that it was also pointed out to me that depending on your surroundings (buildings, trees etc etc) the signal may be weak at times.

Pavie


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Pavie

Not sure - need to dig a ladder out - but it is the round type that has no adjustment.......

I think it looked like the 530 that I saw in common use on the site. Wonder if they could be a straight swap with mine (same hole etc)?

:?:


----------



## pavie (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Si,

I think ther are 4 or 5 of the status aerials in that range that look very similar, though are used for different situations.

Pavie


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*TV aerial replacement*

Hi, I changed my, similar looking, to yours, aerial last year to a '530' and it is a far better piece of kit. It is 'fairly easy' to convert, you just have to be quite ruthless, in that, the hole for the post for the '530', needs to be larger than the one for your current aerial. Plenty of mastic is needed, but once the aerial is fitted it will give you far better TV reception. There are instructions on the box, too, also use the booster provided with the new aerial. Cheers, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

I am afraid that you expecting too much from, what is basically, a cheap coat-hanger inside and plastic doughnut!

If you want reasonable performance, go for a directional aerial, i.e. one that you have to point at the transmitter. I use an Image 420, which is lightweight, and quick to erect, and has a respectable, if not spectacular, performance. The cost, including the mast and mounting brackets, is less than half of that of a Status directional. Have a look here for instance.

http://www.aerialshack.com/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the 530, or whatever it is, can be moved around from inside the 'van. The 510 (flying saucer) is the fixed one - we've got one, and it's fine when the signal's good. When it's not, you miight as well have a sheep on the roof. :roll: 

They are not interchangeable, and have a different footprint, so it needs a load of different fittings, and a different sized hole is needed.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Gosh,
Lots of questions. There is a possibility that when digital switchover has been settled in 2014 (note the date, not as the Government would have you believe) the omni directional aerial will again come to the fore. Until then you can buy an adaptor for the aerial that you currently have that will allow you to fit the Status 530 aerial. The adaptor is available from Grade Uk for about £8.00.
Most important thing to remember when tuning for digital is to always set your tuner to "First Time Installation or Factory Reset" this will allow the tuner to tune and overWrite the previous tuned channels.
Gerry


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Rayo said:


> I am afraid that you expecting too much from, what is basically, a cheap coat-hanger inside and plastic doughnut!/


Cheap it ain't. I decapitated ours on a low hanging cable (don't ask!) and when I tried to get a replacement I discovered they were the same price as the Status directional one.

I fitted the status myself. It requires a bit of strengthening to the hollow roof section on our A/S Symbol which I achieved by cutting a piece of ply of the requisite thickness the same size as a nearby loudspeaker hole. I was then able to slide it to cover the existing hole from inside the roof section and then use a hole cutter to neatly cut the larger hole required.

Sounds a bit complicated but it wasn't and I can provide details to anyone who want more info.

The new antenna is far superior.

Peter


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The photograph you posted is the status 315, not quite as bad as the old 300 which looked similar and was fitted from the 80's onward.

Its got to be a 530 or even better ditch aerials totally and go satellite.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane

Your view please?

We have a satellite set up with a crank up aerial which really is superb (provided we have a clear view to the satellite).

Problem is that we like to stay on wooded sites such as CC&C/Forestry Comm ones which are useless for satellite TV.

I had to miss the footie world cup final because of this (understand I didn't miss much!!).

Question is....would it be worth getting a backup non satellite aerial and when needed, plugging in through M/H original amplified aerial circuit and into the freeview built in to the TV? If so, any recommendations?

Many thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

b2tus said:


> Shane
> 
> Your view please?
> 
> ...


Hi Brent and Sue

Few choices... one of the image kits (aerial on a mast) or a roof mounted aerial (status 530 is by far the best as its directional).

OR

Get a small dish on a tripod with a long length of coax for those forestry type sites??


----------

